# Burmese Psalters



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 15, 2005)

FYI. The link below is to an audio interview regarding missionary work to get Psalters produced in two of the languages of the country of Burma (Myanmar). With these produced many will have the 150 psalms as a regular part of their private and public worship for the first time in their native language.
http://psalmcast.blogspot.com


----------

